# Kinetik loose terminal



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

Bought a used HC2000 from another forum. Voltage is great at 13 but when I fastened a lead on the negative terminal to charge. I noticed that it slightly moves when loosened or tightened. Apparently over torqued at some point. Any opinions?


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Could try chasing the threads with a tap??


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

What about some threadlock???

Use the RED threadlock as that one is the removable one


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry its not the threads. The post that comes through the top of the battery moves. The bolt will tighten and hold but the post will move when it is tightened or loosened. When the make them, they put (in this case) a black type of epoxy to seal around the post. The seal around the post has been broken.


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has seen this and tried to reseal it


----------



## Mtgrooves (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't use red locktight or try any type of glue as it will hinder the conductivity of the terminal. A pic would help but I think I know what your talking about. Try putting a washer in between the terminal and the battery to take up any gap that might be there and it will make it so you can really tighten it down.


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

Mtgrooves said:


> Don't use red locktight or try any type of glue as it will hinder the conductivity of the terminal. A pic would help but I think I know what your talking about. Try putting a washer in between the terminal and the battery to take up any gap that might be there and it will make it so you can really tighten it down.


Not a tightening issue. Its the post that goes through the top sealed cover. When you snug the terminal down you can feel the post move clockwise. When you go to loosen it, it will move counter clockwise. Almost so small you could not see it but you can feel it move. Kinetic needs to beef the terminal up where it is sealed. The dude I bought it from at some point cracked the seal around the post by over tightening it.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

All you do is snug them up not crank on them.


----------

